# New Audi TT Clubsport with 300HP TFSI from Quattro GmbH



## Paulimaxx (Mar 10, 2006)

Look here (German Autobild):

http://www.autobild.de/aktuell/meldunge ... l_id=14145

Greetings
PauliMAXX


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Nice Batman style windscreen.


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

Nice but I live in Yorkshire, we thought blue skies was a wireless connection thingy till someone pointed out that was bluetooth.


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

We'll post up the UK version in a shortly :wink:


----------



## VeeDubDan (May 6, 2006)

Liking the LED headlights!!! 8)


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

nutts said:


> We'll post up the UK version in a shortly :wink:


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Leg said:


> nutts said:
> 
> 
> > We'll post up the UK version in a shortly :wink:


PMSL!

Thats very good indeed.

Nick


----------



## Paulimaxx (Mar 10, 2006)

more infos (german):

http://www.autozeitung.de/online/render ... er=0055373


----------



## Karcsi (Mar 6, 2003)

Like the colour scheme, don't like the look. I know it's a concept, so it's bound to be OTT. But it is OTT. I hope the interior and engine make it into the real thing, and the rest are dumped.


----------



## Nikos997 (Mar 4, 2007)

It's here...
http://carscoop.blogspot.com/2007/05/ex ... attro.html


----------



## Nikos997 (Mar 4, 2007)

double post


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

Nikos997 said:


> double post


dunno why but that made me hum 'doo do di doo, hammertime'


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

The English version :wink: minus umbrella 

http://www.ttoc.co.uk/news.php?articlelist=17


----------



## Bryn (Feb 12, 2004)

Cor the seat's are a bit nice


----------



## Iceman (Jul 3, 2004)

I only like the side mirrors and the double oval exhaust.

Hans.


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

Scooby, what Scooby


----------



## ezzie (Jul 2, 2004)

I think it looks good.


----------



## jam225 (Jun 24, 2003)

If it had a roof and had a std Mk2 grille I'd buy it 8)


----------



## Iceman (Jul 3, 2004)

I think it's mega hideous.

Like i said before, i only like the smaller side mirrors and the double oval exhaust.

Hans.


----------



## AidenL (Nov 29, 2006)

I like it - love Speedsters in general - mad !  8) :lol:


----------



## der_horst (Apr 29, 2006)

the front reminds me a bit of that R8-like mod one tuner introduced some time ago, i still like the current TT front better and would prefer the rs-front from the first photoshops of that dark green-blueish TT.

plus there's a cylinder shortage in that engine


----------



## Iceman (Jul 3, 2004)

der_horst said:


> the front reminds me a bit of that R8-like mod one tuner introduced some time ago, i still like the current TT front better and would prefer the rs-front from the first photoshops of that dark green-blueish TT.
> 
> plus there's a cylinder shortage in that engine


That TT RS photoshop was made bij "DeLusi/Larson" of Lineale Design.

Hans.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

needs a better engine. 4.2 V8 would be about right. :twisted:


----------



## Iceman (Jul 3, 2004)

Toshiba said:


> needs a better engine. 4.2 V8 would be about right. :twisted:


It realy needs a better engine. a 2.5 R5T would be about right.
But serious if the engine/drivetrain, brakes, wheels, exhaust and mirrors make it into production, and combined with a S-line body kit you will have a nice TT Quattro Sport (TT QS). :wink:

Hans.


----------



## demi_god (Apr 7, 2006)

youtube






http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l8wGy2SV ... er&search=

there are others too, i'm sure you'll find 'em, i'm too lazy now


----------



## philhumphrey (Aug 7, 2006)

Here's a launch article from Audi on the Clubsport;

http://media.audiusa.com/article_displa ... le_id=9883


----------



## ShadowS3 (Feb 9, 2007)

got highquality pics on my site! check it out

www.alex-poelllinger.de //// gallery sektion

cya


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

nutts said:


> The English version :wink: minus umbrella
> 
> http://www.ttoc.co.uk/news.php?articlelist=17


 :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll:


----------



## der_horst (Apr 29, 2006)

btw, i'm always surprised to see how easy it still seems to be to construct somethig like this secretly. i don't remember seeing spy shots or reading about an immanent release of such a study.


----------



## Jonybravo (Oct 23, 2006)

it's ugly as hell


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Normally concepts are released in advance (sometimes years) of the actual model... Audi did it with the mk1, but for obvious secrecy reasons couldn't do this until after the MK2 release had died down a touch.

There are design aspects in this concept that are certain to make it thru to the S & RS models and I'm not talking about the grille


----------



## TT Law (Sep 6, 2003)

Looks like a lot of Mk2 owners will be spending a great dal of money on the new style headlamps with LED running lights. These are on the R8 and S6 already and must surely make the TTS.

Steve


----------



## Iceman (Jul 3, 2004)

nutts said:


> There are design aspects in this concept that are certain to make it thru to the S & RS models and I'm not talking about the grille


No not the grill be the wheel arches will. :wink: 
Futher i'm almost sure the Clubsport engine will not be the TTS engine.
This engine will most likely see the day of light in the TT Quattro Sport (TT QS).
A TT RS is pure fiction.

Hans.


----------



## der_horst (Apr 29, 2006)

Iceman said:


> This engine will most likely see the day of light in the TT Quattro Sport


btw, any idea how that will fit in the release schedule? i.e. will it be out before the S or after?


----------



## paulie1 (Mar 6, 2007)

According to car magazine S will be '2007' and RS '2008'
http://www.carmagazine.co.uk/secret_new ... 262&page=1
Don't ask me how true any of this is.
Speculation,im assuming,as usual(?) :?


----------



## PATT (Apr 2, 2003)

Will be staring in the 2008 Spider-Man 4 film: 'The low bridge!' :roll:


----------



## Iceman (Jul 3, 2004)

der_horst said:


> btw, any idea how that will fit in the release schedule? i.e. will it be out before the S or after?


The TT Quattro Sport will be out before the TTS.
The TT QS is what every body call TTS.
The TTS is what every body call TT RS.

Hans.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

whats the TiTS?


----------



## Iceman (Jul 3, 2004)

Toshiba said:


> whats the TiTS?


The upper front of a female. :roll:

Hans.


----------



## Bryn (Feb 12, 2004)

Iceman said:


> Toshiba said:
> 
> 
> > whats the TiTS?
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol: you asked for that Tosh...


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

depends how you mount her as to position of them


----------



## Karcsi (Mar 6, 2003)

Iceman said:


> der_horst said:
> 
> 
> > btw, any idea how that will fit in the release schedule? i.e. will it be out before the S or after?
> ...


Clear as mud. What's the difference between the TT QS, TT S and TT RS - in a purely speculative and completely fictional sense, of course?

I might tempted to put a deposit down at the weekend for which ever version gets the 300bhp engine - guess the TT RS (or TT S, if there isn't going to be a TT RS). Other than the silly shooting brake still grille arrangement and ludicrous windscreen (and the s-tronic gearbox  ) I love it.


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Karcsi said:


> Iceman said:
> 
> 
> > der_horst said:
> ...


Karoly... let's have a chat on June 9th :wink:


----------



## der_horst (Apr 29, 2006)

nutts said:


> let's have a chat on June 9th :wink:


should that date interest me as well?


----------



## Iceman (Jul 3, 2004)

Karcsi said:


> Clear as mud. What's the difference between the TT QS, TT S and TT RS - in a purely speculative and completely fictional sense, of course?


TT QS = 2.0T FSI with 265-300 hp.
TTS = 2.5T FSI with 330-375 hp.
TT RS = not go to happen.

Hans.


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

der_horst said:


> nutts said:
> 
> 
> > let's have a chat on June 9th :wink:
> ...


No. Sorry.


----------



## Karcsi (Mar 6, 2003)

nutts said:


> Karcsi said:
> 
> 
> > Iceman said:
> ...


----------



## Karcsi (Mar 6, 2003)

Iceman said:


> Karcsi said:
> 
> 
> > Clear as mud. What's the difference between the TT QS, TT S and TT RS - in a purely speculative and completely fictional sense, of course?
> ...


I've love it if a 2.5 5-cylinder was on the cards - great compromise between the free reving light 4-cylinder and the torque and sound of the V6. But I really doubt Audi will be going back to 5-cylinders.


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

nutts said:


> Karcsi said:
> 
> 
> > Iceman said:
> ...


Oh now you've got my wallet twitching. What? What?


----------



## Iceman (Jul 3, 2004)

*More Pics.*










































































source:autobild

Hans.


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

All the photos in one place... :wink:


----------



## murcie (Oct 29, 2006)

the badge on the hood works great for the r8 but not for this ... it makes the front gaping grill look oversized and incomplete.


----------



## Iceman (Jul 3, 2004)

murcie said:


> the badge on the hood works great for the r8 but not for this ... it makes the front gaping grill look oversized and incomplete.


Here how it will look with a standard 3.2 SFG.










Hans.


----------



## Karcsi (Mar 6, 2003)

Much better. Thanks Hans. [smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## Nikos997 (Mar 4, 2007)

According to this
http://www.autocar.co.uk/News/NewsArtic ... TT/225680/ 
the TTS will use the 300hp TFSI engine and it's gonna happen really soon! I highly doubt we'll ever see a 2.5 unit in TT due to cost reasons. Here's the clue from the above link: "The forthcoming Audi TT S will use the Clubsport's high-output engine and most of the car's styling cues, including the wider arches and big air intakes. It's due later this year - expect the production version to show up at the Frankfurt Motor Show in September."


----------



## Iceman (Jul 3, 2004)

I still think they mistake the TT QS with the TTS.

Hans.


----------



## conneem (Nov 4, 2006)

Does anyone have an idea or gut feeling of what the prices will be for the TT-QS and or TT-S

Do you think the TT-QS will have much of a premium over the current models, the last QS was only Â£550 more than a 3.2 at the time.


----------



## der_horst (Apr 29, 2006)

i would expect 19" wheels (probably the RS wheels, maybe the R8s are available as an option), the recaros as well as a sportier MR (lower and/or with a different characteristic) to be standard for the (Q)S, so i doubt 500 bucks will be enough to pay for the difference.


----------



## Iceman (Jul 3, 2004)

OK here is a second SFG option.
The Audi logo stay on the bonnet and the license plate is placed on the grill.










Hans.


----------



## Iceman (Jul 3, 2004)

The 300+ hp 2.0T FSI engine sounds awefull, but what do you exspect of a 4 cylinder engine.

*



*
Hans.


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Managed to scan in the MKI version. Pic quality is a bit poor, but it's a small shot in the book.


----------



## Iceman (Jul 3, 2004)

*2 more pics.*


















Hans.


----------



## Bryn (Feb 12, 2004)

The first pic's a bit cheeky :lol:

Lovely colour is it Daytona Grey?


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

http://www.autoweek.nl/newsdisp.php?ID=6549

According this dutch car-site, AUDI.AG is thinking of a small production from 200 cars from this speedster


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

I like the mirror's.

Pitty it's a roadster.
Audi should first make a fast coupe, before "playing" with car's like this


----------



## Iceman (Jul 3, 2004)

Rebel said:


> I like the mirror's.
> 
> Pitty it's a roadster.
> Audi should first make a fast coupe, before "playing" with car's like this


Yes i totally agree with you. 
awesome mirrors and yes Audi should first be making a fast coupe'.
But not with a awefull sounding high output 2.0 Turbo FSI.

Hans.


----------



## paulie1 (Mar 6, 2007)

Bryn said:


> The first pic's a bit cheeky :lol:
> 
> Lovely colour is it Daytona Grey?


Yes its Daytona Bryn-lovely innit?!


----------



## PaulusB (Jul 19, 2006)

Tada


----------



## evenfaster (May 15, 2006)

it is Daytona Grey.. and it confirms my decision to choose this colour. In the next days the hood will be changed from black to dark grey. Will take pics then and will show it... hope you will like it 8)


----------



## Bryn (Feb 12, 2004)

paulie1 said:


> Bryn said:
> 
> 
> > The first pic's a bit cheeky :lol:
> ...


Cor you're telling me, it's beautiful
If an S or RS becomes available that's the colour i'm having without a doubt


----------



## Jimbo2 (Nov 30, 2006)

It's very R8 at the front ... not sure if I prefer that or the normal TT styling.


----------



## Iceman (Jul 3, 2004)

I realy like the smaller side mirrors on the TT CSQ.
They look much better then the usual one's.

Hans.


----------



## paulie1 (Mar 6, 2007)

Bryn said:


> paulie1 said:
> 
> 
> > Bryn said:
> ...


....you just read my mind.
I think our wives are going to start to worry about us getting two matching cars in a row!  :lol:


----------

